# Star Wars:The Force Unleashed 2



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2009)

So..The Force Unleashed 2 has been announced at yesterday's VGA event.

It will apparently come out in 2010.

The trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzP2wm33U5c[/YOUTUBE]

Discuss!

Edit: Updated with a better quality trailer thanks to Z.E.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 13, 2009)

Better quality trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpQsHHeTA9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 13, 2009)

i actually enjoyed the first game after getting used to the controls. and just doing shit like i was a legit sith.

i so wanted to buy that jedi temple pack tho.

i look forward to this game.


----------



## Munken (Dec 13, 2009)

bah, I was hoping for a new Jedi Knight game


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2009)

all starwars games r rly bad.
The story of force unleashed could had been a thousand times better but the folks at lucas arts are only fans without creativity that know how to use programs to make games.

thats the sad reality of it.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> *all starwars games r rly bad.*
> The story of force unleashed could had been a thousand times better but the folks at lucas arts are only fans without creativity that know how to use programs to make games.
> 
> thats the sad reality of it.



*Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic*: 9 - 9.5/10
*Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II*: 9.3/10
*Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast*: 9/10
*Star Wars Battlefront*: 8.5/10 
*Star Wars Republic Commando*: 8.2/10

Really?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2009)

So... didn't Lucas Arts lay off the development team of TFU after it came out?  Who is making this one then?


----------



## Lucius (Dec 13, 2009)

now that they are used to the engine and had fan feedback it could become significantly better then the first one. really hope they gonna listen to the fans and don't rush this.

i'm starving for a good star wars game.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> all starwars games r rly bad.
> The story of force unleashed could had been a thousand times better but the folks at lucas arts are only fans without creativity that know how to use programs to make games.
> 
> thats the sad reality of it.


psh story of forced unleashed kicked ass, don't hate.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2009)

if it is as good as the other game then i am glad they have a sequel


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2009)

the vids are dead


----------



## Munken (Dec 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> the vids are dead


----------



## Bart (Dec 13, 2009)

How exactly is Starkiller alive?

P.S. It seems almost as if Yoda and Vader are tempting him to either side of the Force.


----------



## Superior (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe he masked himself in the force or something, made himself seem dead, then left the Death Star somehow. Just an idea.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 13, 2009)

Gonna be interesting to see how the story starts, due to how the first one ended.  Also, I'm hoping that Starkiller will get some with Juno this time.  Poor Jedi/Sith usually never get any...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2009)

I smell a possible prequel in the works, or something in between.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2009)

Just throwin' that out there.  TFU is still a game I intend to get around to playing, but from what I've heard it wasn't like nobody but internal LucasArts people could have made TFU good.  If anyone happens to know who is actually making TFU2, I would like to know for the sake of knowing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2009)

The first game was fun.  So I will probably play this one as well.  I just hope this gives me more of an opportunity to be evil.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 13, 2009)

This game looks super sweet. I cant wait. When I first saw it I was like. WTF!! How'd he get his body back. Which of those endings is canon(official)


----------



## Superior (Dec 13, 2009)

I know I'm going to but this. I love all the Star Wars game, even if they aren't the best. What they need to make is a game like this, but it's more like KOTOR, with GTA like roaming. and I'll be happy.

Or better yet. A virual reality Star Wars game.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe they could implement project Natal in a SW game


----------



## Superior (Dec 13, 2009)

I doubt that they would. Atleast not now.


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

Let the fucking gay-ass Force Unleashed series end.

Sheeeeit....This is like beating a dead horse. 

Just goes to show how fucking pathetic LucasArts are nowadays. They can't bring make a game with an original timeline other than in between Star Wars IV A new Hope and Star Wars: Revenge of the sith.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2009)

Yet still better then stories in both


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Yet still better then stories in both



So you think The Force Unleashed is better Knights of the old republic? 


If so motherfucking fail on you? 

Shit they should make new games that take place in the Star wars Legacy era.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm wondering how they are going to explain Marek being alive.

Though they are kind of cheapening his sacrifice in the first game.


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2009)

Dammit I wanted a new X-Wing game! 

I had fun with Force Unleashed so it will be interesting to see what they do different with the new one.
I wonder if they will do a book along with this one too.

*Spoiler*: _First game end spoiler_ 



Most of us know Starkiller died at the end in the canon ending so I was thinking how could this be Starkiller in this game and I realized that he could be a clone.
In the books Palpatine loved to clone people that could be of use to him, I know this probably isn't what is gonna happen but it could be interesting.





Blaze of Glory said:


> Let the fucking gay-ass Force Unleashed series end.
> 
> Sheeeeit....This is like beating a dead horse.
> 
> Just goes to show how fucking pathetic LucasArts are nowadays. They can't bring make a game with an original timeline other than in between Star Wars IV A new Hope and Star Wars: Revenge of the sith.


Wait what? There has been one game, you are talking like there has been 4 of them or something


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So you think The Force Unleashed is better Knights of the old republic?



they make shit like this Force unleashed crap because supposedly people are more familiar with this Darth Vader time line than they are with the KotOR times...

because, apparently we're all fucking idiots who can't take out 2 minutes of our game time to read the opening credits.


So Kotor 3: Abandoned

Force Unleashed 2: SOLD!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So you think The Force Unleashed is better Knights of the old republic?
> 
> 
> If so motherfucking fail on you?
> ...



Where did you get that? I said it had a better story then the movies, I love kotor. Kotor also had hours upon hours to flash it's story out. Force had a 8 hour campaign. 

Regardless force was a good game with problems. It's story was good though and hopefully improvements can make this game come around to being great. Like ac to ac2.


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 14, 2009)

Corran said:


> Dammit I wanted a new X-Wing game!



I would love a new Tie Fighter.  It was nice being able to maintain peace and order in the galaxy by destroying pirates, traitorous Imperials, and rebel scum. 

Sadly I do not think a new Space simulator is high on their list.

Well since they are making a Force Unleashed 2, I would not be surprised if they end up making a third one.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 14, 2009)

It will be interesting to see how it plays out. I enjoyed the first game and I hope they make this one longer.

Although, I'm honestly more excited about The Old Republic.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2009)

For those not in the know . Judgeing by the Juno voice flashback we are talking about this is THE Galen Marek who died on the Death Star. Also judgeing by what Darth Vader and Yoda are talking about Galen is in the  fighting for IMO his life.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm, by the looks of it we'll be getting different Lighsaber forms. Here, Galen's utilizing Niman/Jar'Kai, the dual-wield form.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2009)

Overwatch said:


> Hmm, by the looks of it we'll be getting different Lighsaber forms. Here, Galen's utilizing Niman/Jar'Kai, the dual-wield form.



Ahuh and Im thinking they may also alow for paired lightsabers: 


			
				Lightsabers Wookieepedia said:
			
		

> The usage of double-bladed lightsabers eventually gave rise to the use of paired lightsabers. As many double-bladed lightsabers were simply two separate lightsabers joined at the pommel, this was taken advantage of and the connection was done with a locking mechanism rather than a solid weld, allowing the two weapons to be wielded together or separately. Many duelists used the paired function to surprise enemies in combat.[10] Other versions of the paired lightsaber had the weapons joined by a fiber cord instead of a locking mechanism. Being wielded meant they flailed about by the cord, exchanging control for unpredictability


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2009)

We may see Yoda.

As you can tell, Starkiller is almost being asked to come to the Light Side by Yoda whilst being suducted by Vader to the Dark Side, very interesting stuff.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 14, 2009)

It looks like his resurrection is not without side effects. He seems to have become quite unstable-just look at how his mere presence deforms his surroundings. Until the memory of Juno echoes in his mind, giving him focus. Perhaps he has amnesia?


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out how he's still alive.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 14, 2009)

It's possible that he used the Force to hide the fact that he was still alive. Also, Vader and the Emperor were pretty banged up themselves, so an error in judgement isn't that much of a longshot.


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2009)

Overwatch said:


> It's possible that he used the Force to hide the fact that he was still alive. Also, Vader and the Emperor were pretty banged up themselves, so an error in judgement isn't that much of a longshot.



That seems the most logical option, Overwatch


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how he's still alive.



I already said he might not be and may be in the Neatherworld of the force also if He is alive he wouldnt be the first Jedi to have been thought dead before 


			
				K'Kruhk said:
			
		

> "I've died any number of times in my life. Or so I've heard."


----------



## valerian (Dec 14, 2009)

Should of been BF3.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 14, 2009)

If the story of TFU 2 is canon,then where the heck was Galen during the events of the original trilogy..


Are we going to play with him this time only to see him dead again?


Or is this an AU in which he actually defeats Sidious?

And he also looks older here..


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> If the story of TFU 2 is canon,then where the heck was Galen during the events of the original trilogy..
> 
> 
> Are we going to play with him this time only to see him dead again?
> ...



FU is still canon we have no idea on the story other then what we've heard and thats that TFU2 still takes place during the years between Ep III and IV and like I said this could be the first time we ever get to play around in the Neatherworld of the force. No body seems to be reading into that...


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 14, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> FU is still canon we have no idea on the story other then what we've heard and thats that TFU2 still takes place during the years between Ep III and IV and like I said this could be the first time we ever get to play around in the Neatherworld of the force. No body seems to be reading into that...



This doesn't look like the Netherworld of the Force.

Not spiritual enough.



And that creature that pwned a freaking Rancor..


I think that was a being found on the home planet of the Mandalorians..


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> This doesn't look like the Netherworld of the Force.
> 
> Not spiritual enough.
> 
> ...



... You do realize there are alot of depictions of Hevan right? Just because it dosent look right to you dosent mean it isn't right.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2009)

Shouldn't this be the Force Reignited/Sustained or something?


----------



## slickcat (Dec 14, 2009)

Nah, I dont like the combat system in the game, when they have that fixed and more weapons we ll talk.


----------



## Superior (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, you should be able to switch from a single saber to two sabers. And they need way more force powers, like in Jedi Outcast.


----------



## Bender (Dec 14, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how he's still alive.



It's probably the same logic that's applied in the Amazing Spider man comics.  

Their logic for this game is: Starkiller was brought back to life by Yoda or the rest of the Jedi council who say he has more to do before he can die peacefully.


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 15, 2009)

This game will be so awesome!!!! The first game was really amazing with all the powers you could use and now you can probably use two lightsabers ^_^° Can't wait to hear the full story about Force Unleashed 2!


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm excited. First one was a bitch on the hardest difficulty. No doubt this one will be harder.

Sounds challenging and fun.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 15, 2009)

Farinosa said:


> This game will be so awesome!!!! The first game was really amazing with all the powers you could use and now you can probably use two lightsabers ^_^? Can't wait to hear the full story about Force Unleashed 2!



The first game sucked.  You had these amazing powers that couldn't hurt a fly.  I don't know about you, but hitting an AT-ST 30 or 40 times just to ready a finishing move is stupid.  Monotonous repetitive gameplay that promised Force-stomping but didn't deliever.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 15, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The first game sucked.  You had these amazing powers that couldn't hurt a fly.  I don't know about you, but hitting an AT-ST 30 or 40 times just to ready a finishing move is stupid.  Monotonous repetitive gameplay that promised Force-stomping but didn't deliever.



You do realize they probably fixed that right?

also realy wish people would stop calling him Starkiller when realy that was his Code name his name is/was Galen Marek


----------



## valerian (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this game still between III and IV?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 15, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is this game still between III and IV?



If what LucasArts press releace is true yeah



> With Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II, the epic story continues as players once again assume the role of the devastatingly powerful Starkiller - Darth Vader's secret apprentice set during the largely unexplored era between Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith and Star Wars: Episode IV A New Hope.


----------



## valerian (Dec 15, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUU

Doubt we'll see Luke and Han then. Ok, maybe Han, but definitely no Luke.


----------



## Superior (Dec 15, 2009)

How many years before Episode 4 did the first game end? Wasn't it like 2 or 3?


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 15, 2009)

I haven't played the first yet, but just bought the Ultimate Sith Edition from amazon a couple days ago. I'm looking forward to fighting Skywalker in the DLC :]


----------



## Wesley (Dec 15, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> You do realize they probably fixed that right?



I doubt it.  I mean, using a three stage combo just to kill a single Stormtrooper?  That's a huge waste of time and effort.  They should have known that the gameplay sucked when they first released it, but they let it go anyway.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 15, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I doubt it.  I mean, using a three stage combo just to kill a single Stormtrooper?  That's a huge waste of time and effort.  They should have known that the gameplay sucked when they first released it, but they let it go anyway.



Haters of AC1 said the same thing till they played AC2


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> You do realize they probably fixed that right?
> 
> also realy wish people would stop calling him Starkiller when realy that was his Code name his name is/was Galen Marek



Starkiller > marek

Starkiller is a badass name


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Starkiller > marek
> 
> Starkiller is a badass name



Starkiller was only the what if name of Luke... plus one Mandalorian around 3000 BBY. Also Galen Marek>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Starkiller


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

This does remind me that I still have to buy the game :ho

Starkiller is a badass name galen marek is so....normal


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> This does remind me that I still have to buy the game :ho
> 
> Starkiller is a badass name galen marek is so....normal



Thats because thats the name he was born with and the name he retook when he left Vader for good. The book explanes it better.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> Thats because thats the name he was born with and the name he retook when he left Vader for good. The book explanes it better.



I know about that fact.

but still "I am STARKILLER" beats "I am marek"

And I have never read the book, I havent ever read any star wars books


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I know about that fact.
> 
> but still "I am STARKILLER" beats "I am marek"



its a Code name ofcorse its suposed to beat your real name but your real name gives you were you came from thats the whole point of what I'm trying to make



> And I have never read the book, I havent ever read any star wars books


You should. I recomend I, Jedi and the X-wing series to get you started, but never, EVER read something by Karen(sp) Travis and expect it to show up in any other books but her own. She dosent have any respect for the EU and treats Jedi and Sith like there weaklings.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

I have no single place to buy the books so no books for me

I wish there were more games where you could be a badass sith. fuck the going to the light side, light side are pussies


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have no single place to buy the books so no books for me
> 
> I wish there were more games where you could be a badass sith. fuck the going to the light side, light side are pussies



Borders is usualy a good place to get Star Wars books. Also Jedi are also badasses as evidenced by Revan, Mace Windu, and Quinlan Vos


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> all starwars games r rly bad.
> The story of force unleashed could had been a thousand times better but the folks at lucas arts are only fans without creativity that know how to use programs to make games.
> 
> thats the sad reality of it.



It sucked so bad that the novel was a best seller, fans loved the game and said that it fits well with the movies and practically everyone (even some non-Star Wars fans) were impressed. 

Yeah...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

why is galen marek still alive. why? he's suppose to be dead 3 times. jesus marek much?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> why is galen marek still alive. why? he's suppose to be dead 3 times. jesus marek much?



Maybe they based it off the Sith Ending? Or does he die after that too.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> why is galen marek still alive. why? he's suppose to be dead 3 times. jesus marek much?



As I said he wouldnt be the first one to be thought dead. and he was only suposed to be dead once(when DV litteraly stabed him in the back)



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe they based it off the Sith Ending? Or does he die after that too.



The Sith ending is Non-canon the Ultimate Sith Edition was there way of expanding on the "What if?".


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

pfff marek is so badass that it would take a grinder to kill him


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 16, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> pfff marek is so badass that it would take a grinder to kill him



To be fair thats prity much what Galen did; Opened himself into the force and prity much gave his life for the power to stall the Senitors so that they could realy start the Rebelion.


----------



## C. (Dec 16, 2009)

WTB PC version.

Also...is it me, or does this game series make Luke look like a pussy and defeat the whole purpose of the original trilogy?  meh.

Kinda wish it was someone new though, guy doesn't know how to stay dead


----------



## slickcat (Dec 16, 2009)

Galen Marek. My guess is Marek is a Polish name for mark. So hes polish. Though I prefer starkiller( though its been used in a few places like a weapon is called Starkiller in Dawn of dreams onimusha.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 16, 2009)

MyNindoForever said:


> Haters of AC1 said the same thing till they played AC2



Did Lucasarts make Assasin's Creed?


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 16, 2009)

They should have created a new cast of characters in, perhaps, a different era.  That would require too much creativity and risk though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Did Lucasarts make Assasin's Creed?



Ubisoft made Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2009)

galen marek gary stu


----------



## Superior (Dec 16, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> They should have created a new cast of characters in, perhaps, a different era. That would require too much creativity and risk though.


I'd like to see a Darth Bane game.


----------



## Corran (Dec 16, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> They should have created a new cast of characters in, perhaps, a different era.  That would require too much creativity and risk though.



Thats called KOTOR


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2009)

It seemed I was the only one concerned about who was actually making the game while everyone else was asking nonsense lore questions like "OMG HOW DID HE LIVE?!" (the answer to that is Starkiller made Lucasarts a lot of money), but anyways here is a partial answer to my question.



Looks like that shit is going down BioShock 2 style.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Did Lucasarts make Assasin's Creed?



Way to miss the point Wes.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 17, 2009)

Superior said:


> I'd like to see a Darth Bane game.



i support this 100%


----------



## Superior (Feb 9, 2010)

Anything new on this?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

the first one was okay but not that good


----------



## Superior (Feb 17, 2010)

Bumppy.

10Char.


----------



## Superior (Feb 19, 2010)

Beast in BG is new.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

Hadn't seen the trailer yet. Looks good. I'm excited, just hope the hardest difficulty isn't as much of a pain in the ass.... which it will be. -_-


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope the game is Post Episode 6. 

It'd screw up the EU novels, but I'd love to see Galen taking on Luke for the hell of it.


----------



## valerian (Feb 19, 2010)

Doesn't Galen fight Luke in the Sith Edition?


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2010)

the sith edition of what?

What?


----------



## valerian (Feb 19, 2010)

The force unleashed.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2010)

I was not told of this.

Then again, I played the game on the Wii. So I just went with what I had.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think he fights Luke in the Hoth level.  I think...I didn't really play the DLC.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2010)

Hope this is much better than the first


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 19, 2010)

Galen fights Luke in the Sith Edition


*Spoiler*: __ 



And makes him his Sith apprentice


----------



## Superior (Feb 19, 2010)

Are they going to continue with that story?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2010)

New trailer:  

I still think it's bullshit that you play as a clone of Starkiller.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you sure play as a clone?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes.   _"You've been cloned by Vader's forces and are currently being housed in a prison cell on Kamino. "_

From:


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> New trailer:
> 
> I still think it's bullshit that you play as a clone of Starkiller.



Bullshit or not,that trailer just made me jizz in my pants.

And not because of the game,but because that showcases what Lucas could do with the Star Wars movies if he had a shred of mind left..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

Should I play the first or skip to the sequel?


----------



## Superior (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd play the first, just so you know what's going on, but rent it.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 12, 2010)

First one was pretty dissapointing, will probobly pick this one up anyhow though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2010)

Badass trailer, enjoyed the first so can't wait for this one.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

My response to the new trailer is "Oh please". 

My response after having played the first game was "Oh please". 

In fact I haven't ceased saying "Oh Please" to anything attached to George Lucas's name for a long time now. I really wish these overstuffed games didn't drag Darth Vader down with them. 

I haven't played Star Wars The Force Unleashed II yet but I'm sure I can review it anyway... the game has impressive production value but its tendency to play it safe with predictable beat-em-up mechanics and QTE's is ultimately its undoing. Combat got old quickly. *7/10*


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> My response to the new trailer is "Oh please".
> 
> My response after having played the first game was "Oh please".
> 
> ...



Story was 10/10 though, it tied the Prequel and Original trilogys together pretty damn well, and the second seems to be trying to do that again with Degobah being in the second one (might be trying to explain what happened to Yoda's Lightsaber)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Story was 10/10 though, it tied the Prequel and Original trilogys together pretty damn well, and the second seems to be trying to do that again with Degobah being in the second one (might be trying to explain what happened to Yoda's Lightsaber)



lol. 

The plot was better then I expected but it was not a 10/10. Any game that implies that Darth Vader got owned by some punk kid that the OT makes no reference to is not good and its not a good plot tie-in. I do not acknowledge such tomfoolery.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> lol.
> 
> The plot was better then I expected but it was not a 10/10. Any game that implies that Darth Vader got owned by some punk kid that the OT makes no reference to is not good and its not a good plot tie-in. I do not acknowledge such tomfoolery.



 He got his ass handed to him because Galen was the one he trained (thus he knew Vaders weaknesses) and Galen was about 20 years younger then he was its not that hard to understand why Vader got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> He got his ass handed to him because Galen was the one he trained (thus he knew Vaders weaknesses) and Galen was about 20 years younger then he was its not that hard to understand why Vader got his ass handed to him.



Yeah,no.

Even if Vader was just at half of what his power should have been if he hadn't lost so much of his body,he still should have kicked Galen's ass.

I mean really..we get out of nowhere this suddenly uberstrong guy named Starkiller who is trained by Vader himself,has a change of heart because of a woman,rejects a lifetime of training,starts the Rebellion,defeats Vader and then dies like Jesus saving everyone,but no one even mentions him in the OT.

Really?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2010)

Story in the game was better then the movies if you ask me, so I'm ok with it not being mentioned in the movies.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> He got his ass handed to him because Galen was the one he trained (thus he knew Vaders weaknesses) and Galen was about 20 years younger then he was its not that hard to understand why Vader got his ass handed to him.



I'm sorry, "Vader's weaknesses"? IIRC the game implied no actual "weakness" in Vader that could be exploited. Starkiller just... beat him. I think you just made up the weakness thing altogether. 

What the game is telling us is that some punk kid happened to be even more skilled at using The Force then Darth Vader... the subject of tons of Jedi prophecy. Its ridiculous.

The facepalm emoticon has been disgraced.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

It's even more ridiculous when you think that Galen actually beat his own master,the guy that had trained him and knew his every move.

Also,it is true that Palpatine said that Galen could one day become as strong as him..but Vader had the upper hand in experience,the fact that he had trained him and the fact that Galen was mentally unstable for the largest amount of time.

Also..even the fact that he beat Vader would have made Galen a freaking legend who should have been mentioned in the OT,together with the fact that he started the Rebellion.

I hated the fact that they inserted such a character between the Prequels and the OT,Galen should either have been a legend of the past like Revan,Marka Ragnos and Darth Bane or a young star in the future of the Star Wars verse..


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 12, 2010)

1st was Epic this one looks even better


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 12, 2010)

When Video Games are released that are set in the Franchise you started and are better than the films you wrote and Directed theirs a problem.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> When Video Games are released that are set in the Franchise you started and are better than the films you wrote and Directed theirs a problem.



I'm going to assume you're only referring to the prequel trilogy....


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't really see what's the big deal with Marek beating Vader.

We all know that Vader is just a shadow of his former self.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I don't really see what's the big deal with Marek beating Vader.
> 
> We all know that Vader is just a shadow of his former self.



I know,but even so he is still strong.

At full power he would have been the strongest ever.

Even diminished,he should have had no problem with the apprentice he trained with his own hands.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> I'm sorry, "Vader's weaknesses"? IIRC the game implied no actual "weakness" in Vader that could be exploited. Starkiller just... beat him. I think you just made up the weakness thing altogether.
> 
> What the game is telling us is that some punk kid happened to be even more skilled at using The Force then Darth Vader... the subject of tons of Jedi prophecy. Its ridiculous.



Not really, the Sith are known for betraying each other and Vader isn't the strongest the Sith have ever been. In fact if you compare his feats to some of the other Sith Lords he was part of the bottom of the Top tier. and as for the weakness read the book it makes more sense because it doesn't just rely on Gameplay mechanics. 

as for the skill part, No shit the kid was more skilled, Vader cant do that type of shit anymore because of his suit, did you miss the fact that he is severely weakened by the suit?

Edit: Oh and yeah just thought you guys might have some fun with this


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Not really, the Sith are known for betraying each other and Vader isn't the strongest the Sith have ever been. In fact if you compare his feats to some of the other Sith Lords he was part of the bottom of the Top tier.



Bottom top tier? Admittedly I'm not that much of a Star Wars fan but this sounds like nonsense. Can someone who knows what they're talking about confirm whether or not the above statement is true? 



> and as for the weakness read the book



No. The books are crap and I will not read them. 

Explain this weakness to me and then explain to me why it wasn't mentioned in the video game.



> as for the skill part, No shit the kid was more skilled, Vader cant do that type of shit anymore because of his suit, did you miss the fact that he is severely weakened by the suit?



You sound ridiculous. Darth Vader was considered the best of the best even in that suit. That much I know from the OT. Some punk kid shouldn't haven't been able to beat him. *shrugs*

I also like how you completely ignored Ciupy's response to your post... the one that pretty much owns this statement.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I know,but even so he is still strong.
> 
> At full power he would have been the strongest ever.
> 
> Even diminished,he should have had no problem with the apprentice he trained with his own hands.



Galen also had the potential to be one of the strongest Jedi ever.

So again I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Galen also had the potential to be one of the strongest Jedi ever.
> 
> So again I don't see what the problem is.



Yes,the potential,which comes with time and hard work and actually having experience.

I admit that Palpatine said that he could have become his equal.

But Vader would have been stronger than Palpatine,much stronger.

Even limited as he was by his suit and the loss of his organic parts,he was still a monster and the guy who trained Galen,the one who knew his every move.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,the potential,which comes with time and hard work and actually having experience.
> 
> I admit that Palpatine said that he could have become his equal.
> 
> ...



Vader didn't know his every move. Galen kept things hidden from Vader and got training from others. 

And it's not like Galen wasn't shown to be powerful. I mean he was able to manipulate an entire star destroyer with the force. He also was probably a better dualist than Vader.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> No. The books are crap and I will not read them.


Well now I know you fail, the Thrawn Trilogy completely blows your statement out of the water. The only crap books are the Karen Traviss books. 



> Explain this weakness to me and then explain to me why it wasn't mentioned in the video game.
> 
> You sound ridiculous. Darth Vader was considered the best of the best even in that suit. That much I know from the OT. Some punk kid shouldn't haven't been able to beat him. *shrugs*


Here: 

educate yourself



> I also like how you completely ignored Ciupy's response to your post... the one that pretty much owns this statement.



I didn't Ignore him I was just having a conversation with you and didn't pay atten-... alright I ignored him but one track mind with this shit.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Vader didn't know his every move. Galen kept things hidden from Vader and got training from others.
> 
> And it's not like Galen wasn't shown to be powerful. I mean he was able to manipulate an entire star destroyer with the force. He also was probably a better dualist than Vader.





A guy who comes out of nowhere in the established continuity,a guy who is such a powerful Force-user he can defeat Darth Vader,who trained him,who can actually survive that fight with no grievious wounds and then go to challenge the Emperor only in his defeat to create La Resistance.

And according to George Lucas this is all canon because Galen was always there,the characters just had a bit of amnesia and had forgotten about him!

And this doesn't smack you of Gary Stu?

Let it be clear,I enjoyed the first one because of the fact that you could play as a Sith Apprentice,using the Force to squash your enemies.

I didn't enjoy seeing such a forced addition to the story as Galen is at all,nevermind the part where he is superior to Vader..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Well now I know you fail, the Thrawn Trilogy completely blows your statement out of the water. The only crap books are the Karen Traviss books.



Nah, you probably just have bad taste.




> Here:
> 
> educate yourself



The link still doesn't prove anything. The video game didn't use the armor limitations as a excuse for Vader losing to a kid. In fact, the video game shows him doing crazy things with The Force in spite of his "limitations". *You* are citing the armor as a weakness when the game never cites it as a weakness. This is called an assumption.

And even if I conceded to what you were saying there is still the problem of none of this (him getting beaten nearly to death by some loser with a buzz cut) being hinted at in the OT or PT. You see a good plot tie-in would somehow explain why such a colossal loss was never mentioned again. Remember, I'm not saying Force Unleashed had a bad story. I'm just saying its not even close to a perfect story (10/10) because it was presumptuous to the point of ruining iconic characters.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> A guy who comes out of nowhere in the established continuity,a guy who is such a powerful Force-user he can defeat Darth Vader,who trained him,who can actually survive that fight with no grievious wounds and then go to challenge the Emperor only in his defeat to create La Resistance.
> 
> And according to George Lucas this is all canon because Galen was always there,the characters just had a bit of amnesia and had forgotten about him!
> 
> ...



Well no shit Marek wasn't mentioned in the movies. He was only created a few years ago after all. The story works even if he wasn't mentioned in the movies. I mean seriously why would they ever need to bring him up in the first place in the movies "You remember that one time the rebellion's founder beat Vader and saved us all but got killed on the Death Star by the Emperor"?

I don't know why everyone acts like no one except Luke should be able to beat Vader. Vader would never be able to beat the emperor on his own. He was busted and would never be able to reach his potential. A pathetic shadow of his former self. Also there is a large list of people in the EU that could easily hand Vader his ass in a fight. Galen is just another one.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Well no shit Marek wasn't mentioned in the movies. He was only created a few years ago after all. The story works even if he wasn't mentioned in the movies. I mean seriously why would they ever need to bring him up in the first place in the movies "You remember that one time the rebellion's founder beat Vader and saved us all but got killed on the Death Star by the Emperor"?
> 
> I don't know why everyone acts like no one except Luke should be able to beat Vader. Vader would never be able to beat the emperor on his own. He was busted and would never be able to reach his potential. A pathetic shadow of his former self. Also there is a large list of people in the EU that could easily hand Vader his ass in a fight. Galen is just another one.



The point is you don't insert such a powerful character and who had such a (apparently) dire contribution to the plot inside an established continuity and just cram him in until the whole thing starts to screech.

The story could have been set in The Old Republic,or after the fall of the Empire,but Lucas wanted to cash in on the popularity of the OT and Vader was the scapegoat.

It was just like "ohh look at that,this guy beat Vader,ain't he a badass,ain't he?".

And that's all I have to say about Galen Marek and the plot of the TFU..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The point is you don't insert such a powerful character and who had such a (apparently) dire contribution to the plot inside an established continuity and just cram him in until the whole thing starts to screech.
> 
> The story could have been set in The Old Republic,or after the fall of the Empire,but Lucas wanted to cash in on the popularity of the OT and Vader was the scapegoat.
> 
> ...



I still don't see the problem with adding Marek. The story worked well. Who cares about the time period it was set in. And the fact that he is strong is inconsequential. Would you have rather played as a weak padawan that gets brutalized and dominated by Vader the entire game?

You are acting like he just randomly beat Vader's ass with ease. Vader whooped him constantly until their final confrontation.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Would you have rather played as a weak padawan that gets brutalized and dominated by Vader the entire game?



I hate to get involved in other people's convos (well, not really) but I would rather have a Stars Wars game that is more truthful and respectful to the canon (say, controlling some soldier/scientist who finds a way to neutralize Vader's powers) then have major characters get crapped on in order to fulfill some fanboy's "force-lightning" fantasy. 

Just sayin'. ^_^


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I still don't see the problem with adding Marek. The story worked well. Who cares about the time period it was set in. And the fact that he is strong is inconsequential. Would you have rather played as a weak padawan that gets brutalized and dominated by Vader the entire game?
> 
> You are acting like he just randomly beat Vader's ass with ease. Vader whooped him constantly until their final confrontation.



He still beat Vader in the end.

A guy who had fought in the Clone Wars,and then hunted Jedi to extinction got owned by the apprentice he trained with his own hand.

Vader knew Galen even better than he knew his own son,Luke for f@#k's  sake.

Also,Galen had potential,but potential is achieved in time,and Galen was awefully young when he beat Vader.

Blargh,I don't want to talk about this anymore since I know that I won't change my mind and neither will you.

Just a question though,who do you think is stronger:

Galen Marek around when he faced Vader for the last time or Revan,at the peak of his abilities when he defeated Malak on the Starforge?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 12, 2010)

Marek beat Vader  cause he was stronger so deal with it.



> No. The books are crap and I will not read them.



Terrible post here.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2010)

I think Marek beat Vader because he was luckier...not stronger.  

That's like saying Jar Jar Binks survived the battle on Naboo because he was stronger than the Battle Droids...it was just luck.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2010)

Regardless if you like the story of TFU, Marek owns Vader. Darth Vader is a former shell of his self. Hell he was owned by a barely trained Luke, in ROTJ. I am pretty sure it was stated by Lucas that Vader is on the same level as Dooku.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Terrible post here.



Why do you think this post is terrible? Is it because you are so used to tasteless, cash-in media that when someone tells you the truth about it you reject it? Does the truth hurt you? Are you, like, one of those emaciated kids from underdeveloped nations who can't eat too much food at one time because their bodies are so used to eating nothing? Is that what it feels like when someone tells you the truth?

Because the alternative is you have bad taste... in both literature and in criticizing post.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2010)

They better have actually fixed the combat system for the lightsaber, it was awful in the first. Also, CLONES BE HERE.

I expected better from you Mr. Blackman, but I'll give him a break on this. Now will the original have been a clone or what is going to be interesting.

Well this explains why the game was in development for over 4 years for the first. Also people bitching about Galen's/Starkiller's potency in the Force are hilarious.

The entire premise of the game bogs down to a "WHAT IF VADER GOT LUKE WHEN HE WAS A BOY" scenario.

He's suppose to be powerful. The whole reason Kento was found and murdered on Kashyyyk was because of the power that young Galen gave off in the Force to Vader.

So derp.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Why do you think this post is terrible? Is it because you are so used to tasteless, cash-in media that when someone tells you the truth about it you reject it? Does the truth hurt you? Are you, like, one of those emaciated kids from underdeveloped nations who can't eat too much food at one time because their bodies are so used to eating nothing? Is that what it feels like when someone tells you the truth?
> 
> Because the alternative is you have bad taste... in both literature and in criticizing post.



Or your just not a fan and aren't willing to go deeper into the history of the Star Wars Galaxy. Some of us are interested in how the Galaxy was shaped and the story's of those main players maybe you need to actually read some of it before you judge because some of it truly is some great Literature (Ex; X-wing saga, 'I, Jedi', Thrawn trilogy)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Or your just not a fan and aren't willing to go deeper into the history of the Star Wars Galaxy. Some of us are interested in how the Galaxy was shaped and the story's of those main players maybe you need to actually read some of it before you judge because some of it truly is some great Literature (Ex; X-wing saga, 'I, Jedi', Thrawn trilogy)



Oh, I don't doubt that you have to be interested in the Star Warsverse for those books to appeal to you. In fact, I'm sure of it. Fans tend to shut off their brains and show due bias when their obsession-of-choice is being displayed in any media form. So the average dude reads it and says "wow, the characters are flat and the plot makes no sense! Who is that guy? Where did this person come from? I have to watch a movie to fully understand it!? This sucks!"... while you are just happy to see someone describe a light saber with metaphors. 

I can't say I've read every single book but I've seen enough to feel good about what I'm saying.




TWF said:


> lso people bitching about Galen's/Starkiller's potency in the Force are hilarious.



So you say.... though I have a feeling that you're the one who is "hilarious".



> The entire premise of the game bogs down to a "WHAT IF VADER GOT LUKE WHEN HE WAS A BOY" scenario.
> 
> He's suppose to be powerful. The whole reason Kento was found and murdered on Kashyyyk was because of the power that young Galen gave off in the Force to Vader.
> 
> So derp.



... So I don't get it. You state the premise of a game in a discussion where (can't speak for Ciupy) one of my points is that the premise is presumptuous and insulting to the source material. What exactly does this challenge? You were really just better off being dumbly dismissive with a "blah blah is stronger so deal with it" post like the others.... its more or less what your post reads like anyway.

Anyway, I said my peace and I'll be off now. Please don't hate me, folks. Just defending Vader.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> So you say.... though I have a feeling that you're the one who is hilarious.



Uh huh.



> ... So I don't get it. You state the premise of a game in a discussion where (can't speak for Ciupy) one of my points is that the premise is presumptuous and insulting to the source material.



Except it is not. George Lucas authorized and finalized the story material, plot, and trimming of the entire multimedia project involving Force Unleashed. Everything was finalized by him through Leland Chee, the keeper of Star Wars Canon and the Holocron.

So, the original creator and author along with the Keeper of Canon both had direct and clear involvement in a EU T-canon franchise. And Haden Blackman has stated he had faxes involving this during the development of the franchise for over several years in the diaries with the developers interviews.

Therefore, your argument is invalidated. 
Good to know.



> *snip*



More nonsensical word salad statements, please.



> Anyway, I said my peace and I'll be off now. Please don't hate me, folks. Just defending Vader.



Vader wanking, good riddance.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 12, 2010)

i don't like when games take liberties with the movie timeline.

the Jedi have a 20,000 year history to draw from and we gotta keep coming back to the same goddamned era?

fuck you LucasArts


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL, I think I'll stay after all. Got one of em' mad. 



TWF said:


> Except it is not. George Lucas authorized and finalized the story material, plot, and trimming of the entire multimedia project involving Force Unleashed. Everything was authorized by him through Leland Chee, the authorizer and keeper of Star Wars Canon and the Holocron.
> 
> So, the original creator and author along with the Keeper of Canon both had direct and clear involvement in a EU T-canon franchise. And Haden Blackman has stated he had faxes involving this during the development of the franchise for over several years in the diaries with the developers interviews.



Read my post again. Please read it carefully and see where I mentioned anything about Force Unleashed being "unofficial". 

You won't find it because I didn't. I don't deny that Lucas authorized it. I don't care that he authorized it. Lucas has been insulting to his own source material for years. The prequel trilogy is proof enough of that. He likes undoing his own characters plot development and introducing things that make the rest of his series clunky and incoherent. Force Unleashed is no exception. You probably don't think so because you have bad taste but that's no reason to spaz out and try to throw Lucas's credentials at me like it means something. 



> More word nonsensical word salad statements, please.



Oh how the pompous and misguided pot calls the kettle black! 

Wanna try again?


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> LOL, I think I'll stay after all. Got one of em' mad.








> Read my post again. Please read it carefully and see where I mentioned anything about Force Unleashed being "unofficial".



Source material is whatever the creator intends it to be, and how it's used. Continuity > Your bullshit. 



> You won't find it because I didn't. I don't deny that Lucas authorized it. I don't care that he authorized it. *Lucas has been insulting to his own source material for years.*



You sound mad.



> The prequel trilogy is proof enough of that. He likes undoing his own characters plot development and introducing things that make the rest of his series clunky and incoherent. Force Unleashed is no exception. You probably don't think so because you have bad taste but that's no reason to spaz out and try to throw Lucas's credentials at me like it means something.



How did I spaz out? Of course we know from the movies what happened between episode 3 and episode 4's time frame.

Oh wait, we don't. You mad.

Stop the bitching and moaning, through and through. Force Unleashed just added a dimension to an angle that other works in EU, comics and novels, have already panned out on Vader's character after Revenge of the Sith. Get the fuck over it.



> Oh how the pompous and misguided pot calls the kettle black!
> 
> Wanna try again?



More word salad, please. Keep recycling it ad naseum, its hilarious. You still mad. 

And all this because Vader got his shit-kicked in by another Dark Jedi from a long line of Force-Users doing so in the past.

You mad.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2010)

Marek

best Jedi evarr


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 12, 2010)

Wasn't he a Sith?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, he "became" a Jedi at the end of the first game.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Regardless if you like the story of TFU, Marek owns Vader. Darth Vader is a former shell of his self. Hell he was owned by a barely trained Luke, in ROTJ.



The same Luke whose potential in the Force matched his father at the very least and is capable of becoming a Master-level Jedi in mere months instead of years 

Nevermind that Vader was conflicted in ROTJ and has also shown to be capable of butchering multiple trained Jedi easily 

Nice downplay there

Also, Marek is strong, no use whining about it, etc etc


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> The same Luke whose potential in the Force matched his father at the very least and is capable of becoming a Master-level Jedi in mere months instead of years
> 
> Nevermind that Vader was conflicted in ROTJ and has also shown to be capable of butchering multiple trained Jedi easily
> 
> ...



Yeah Luke had a lot of potential, but at that point he wasn't that powerful. Hell I doubt he would have been able to beat Darth Maul, at that point. Vader's always been conflicted so what does that prove.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Yeah Luke had a lot of potential, but at that point he wasn't that powerful.



Or maybe he's stronger than you're giving him credit for 



> Vader's always been conflicted so what does that prove.



ahahahahaha

Yes, he sure was emotionally conflicted when he sliced apart those Jedi in Dark Lord


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Or maybe he's stronger than you're giving him credit for



Really? Cause I haven't seen anything to suggest otherwise, slow combat speed, hardly any force usage, and a sloppy fighting style. Luke only becomes a powerful Jedi due to the EU, if it wasn't for that he would probably rank among the low Jedi tier. 





> ahahahahaha
> 
> Yes, he sure was emotionally conflicted when he sliced apart those Jedi in Dark Lord



Part of Vaders character is he is a conflicted fella, but yeah we probably just enjoying himself at that point.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Really? Cause I haven't seen anything to suggest otherwise, slow combat speed, hardly any force usage, and a sloppy fighting style. Luke only becomes a powerful Jedi due to the EU, if it wasn't for that he would probably rank among the low Jedi tier.



Flashiness doesn't equate to strength and skill in The Force, try again 

Mace Windu vs Palpatine doesn't look as fast paced as Anakin vs Obi Wan, so would you consider the latter two to be stronger than the former?

Also, EU is canon, deal with it


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow I just saw that E3 trailer. Galen is so cash in HD. 

I wish every level in FU1 was like the Hoth level where you fight Luke. Might have been a better game.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Flashiness doesn't equate to strength and skill in The Force, try again
> 
> Mace Windu vs Palpatine doesn't look as fast paced as Anakin vs Obi Wan, so would you consider the latter two to be stronger than the former?
> 
> Also, EU is canon, deal with it



No its not as fast paced, but it is carried out with skill. Luke was just using his saber like some amateur kid swinging a sword. 

I never said EU wasn't canon, but it was not always intended, so had it never been established Luke would of just been a low tier Jedi.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2010)

TWF said:


> Source material is whatever the creator intends it to be, and how it's used.



I'm afraid there is no such rigid definition for the term though I'm sure you really REALLY wish there was.... esp. when you take level of involvement into account. 





> You sound mad.



You can't hear text.



> How did I spaz out?


 
Your last post was clearly supposed to be the one that set me straight with all its credentials and its facts and whatnot. I detected a lot of spaz. The hilarious part is that you posted it in response to a issue no one brought up!



> Stop the bitching and moaning, through and through. Force Unleashed just added a dimension to an angle that other works in EU, comics and novels, have already panned out on Vader's character after Revenge of the Sith. Get the fuck over it.



Nah, they crapped on his character bro... They crapped on it long and hard and if pissing off a few sheep from Lucas's fold is all I can do to fight the power then piss off I will.  




> And all this because Vader got his shit-kicked in by another Dark Jedi from a long line of Force-Users doing so in the past.



"All this"? LOL I love when people pretend that a few paragraphs on the net is some kind of huge commitment and proof that I'm like crying over the issue. Sorry man. Welcome to the real world where you get embarassed for introducing irrelevant points in some sort of attempt to play the net hero who put me in my place. 



> You mad.



Look kids, desperation!

But seriously though, no.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> No its not as fast paced, but it is carried out with skill. Luke was just using his saber like some amateur kid swinging a sword.



You're still using style over substance 

The fact is that Luke's rage made his strength skyrocket enough to make him beat Vader

Besides, how are you judging skill



> I never said EU wasn't canon, but it was not always intended, so had it never been established Luke would of just been a low tier Jedi.



Palpatine himself was afraid of the very thought of Luke becoming a Jedi and outright said to Vader that he could destroy them 

Low-tier my ass


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 12, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> You're still using style over substance
> 
> The fact is that Luke's rage made his strength skyrocket enough to make him beat Vader
> 
> Besides, how are you judging skill



Style and forum is the mark of a master. Yes Lukes rage made his strength skyrocket, but strength doesn't make you any less of an amateur. He still couldn't saber fight worth jack shit, compared to other Jedis.





> Palpatine himself was afraid of the very thought of Luke becoming a Jedi and outright said to Vader that he could destroy them
> 
> Low-tier my ass



Your missing the point. I in no way said he didn't have great potential, just at that point he was low-tier.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Style and form is the mark of a master. Yes Lukes rage made his strength skyrocket, but strength doesn't make you any less of an amateur. He still couldn't saber fight worth jack shit, compared to other Jedis.



And who are you to judge style and form again 



> Your missing the point. I in no way said he didn't have great potential, just at that point he was low-tier.



Bullshit, you basically said the EU is what makes Luke top-tier and without it, he'd be regarded as nothing

This is despite the fact the movies have always made Luke out to be one of the strongest Force users since Anakin


----------



## Draffut (Jun 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Story in the game was better then the movies if you ask me, so I'm ok with it not being mentioned in the movies.



Better than 4-6?

I hope you are either joking or highly medicated.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> I'm afraid there is no such rigid definition for the term though I'm sure you really REALLY wish there was.... esp. when you take level of involvement into account.



Yeah too bad you don't get to define the source material, the creator and those he associates to do, are going to do. And in Star Wars, its fucking defined by levels of canon for the continuity.

Come back again when you know what your talking about bro.  



> You can't hear text.



Nice riposte.

Wait.

No, that was awful.



> Your last post was clearly supposed to be the one that set me straight with all its credentials and its facts and whatnot. I detected a lot of spaz.



So your both delusional and inane, excellent combination. My last post only pointed out to the fact your knowledge is basically very terrible and bad.

And it is.



> The hilarious part is that you posted it in response to a issue no one brought up!



See above.



> *snip*



You still mad.



> "All this"? LOL I love when people pretend that a few paragraphs on the net is some kind of huge commitment and proof that I'm like crying over the issue. Sorry man. Welcome to the real world where you get embarassed for introducing irrelevant points in some sort of attempt to play the net hero who put me in my place.



Delusional, and trying so very hard to sound like you have a grip of the situation that isn't sliding away from any sort of relevancy your attemtping to make. 

Therefore, wrong again.



> Look kids, desperation!
> 
> But seriously though, no.



No, you still mad. And textbook case of what someone flailing in a sea of mediocrity looks like at this point.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> He still beat Vader in the end.
> 
> A guy who had fought in the Clone Wars,and then hunted Jedi to extinction got owned by the apprentice he trained with his own hand.
> 
> ...



You are forgetting somethings. One Marek knew Vader just as well as Vader knew him. Marek had other training Vader didn't know about, he was also far more powerful in the force. Marek also had plenty of fighting experience. I don't know why you keep going on about potential. Galen showed he was far stronger than Vader, but he had the potential to be stronger.

Revan was far stronger than Marek.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2010)

Superraizen talking about Star Wars in any way makes me sad. 

And Marek had the benefit not only of already being ridiculously powerful and being trained by an assassin droid and a full fledged Sith Lord but also Kota as well.

After he undertakes his official "knighting" as a Sith Apprentice, his encounters and fights with Kota, robo-psycho Jedi, and most especially Shaak Ti makes him more powerful and robust.

Vader after that became unimpressive, he shanked Galen, and then TKed his ass while the latter was confused, into space through a viewport. Then jumped him again and betrayed him a second time during the meeting on Corellia.

In the novel, still Vader holds his own well against Galen in their final fight then gets dominated after Galen gets pissed off.

Still the Emperor owned him, so it goes to show you even at that level Galen wasn't nor ever will be in the uber top tier of Jedi or Sith.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2010)

When I played the game I don't remember the Emperor owning Galen. I remember Galen beating the Emperor, lost his chance to kill him because Kota talked him down from the dark side, then losing to Palpatine in a force lightning battle while trying to protect Kota and the others.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

The World said:


> When I played the game I don't remember the Emperor owning Galen. I remember Galen beating the Emperor, lost his chance to kill him because Kota talked him down from the dark side, then losing to Palpatine in a force lightning battle while trying to protect Kota and the others.



The Emperor lead him on. He wanted Marek to turn to the darkside and become his apprentice.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2010)

Was that in the comic?

How could Galen become his apprentice if he's dead when Galen shanks him? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8TwJBNsbEI&feature=relatedd[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2010)

The World said:


> Was that in the comic?
> 
> How could Galen become his apprentice if he's dead when Galen shanks him?



It was in the novel.

He obviously wouldn't have let him kill him. He just wanted Marek to give into his anger and attempt to strike him down.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2010)

Well anyways Luke darkside glowing red is awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDo_6gJQJ5Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 13, 2010)

Luke is badass


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2010)

TWF said:


> Yeah too bad you don't get to define the source material, the creator and those he associates to do, are going to do. And in Star Wars, its fucking defined by levels of canon for the continuity.



Here's the thing, skippy, the only one who is trying to define what source material is is you.... you placed a rigid definition (coupled with absolutely no links to a reliable source) on a term that has no such definition in your other post. I then said "umm, no" and you tried to switch it around on me. The burden of proof isn't on me right now. Its on you.   



> Come back again when you know what your talking about bro.



LOL.  



> Nice riposte.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> No, that was awful.



No, its a fact, you really CAN'T hear text. 

And you're not funny. 



> So your both delusional and inane, excellent combination. My last post only pointed out to the fact your knowledge is basically very terrible and bad.



Nooo, it introduced irrelevant information and sidetracked things. What else do you call randomly saying "Well, George Lucas said it was cool so it must be cool" when Lucas's authorization was never in question?




> Delusional, and trying so very hard to sound like you have a grip of the situation that isn't sliding away from any sort of *relevancy* your attemtping to make.



*sigh* There is no relevancy going on between me and you because your argument with me has been irrelevant from the beginning. This is what we in the world salad industry call a "strawman". 

Therefore, I'm more or less resigned to just embarrassing you.



> No, you still mad. And textbook case of what someone flailing in a sea of mediocrity looks like at this point.



Again, this is just you really REALLY wishing that what you were saying was true when in actuality it isn't. You see, you can't just force your own insecurities and own failings onto me and then be done with it. A quick review of our posts makes it clear that you're the one in the position mentioned above. 

And do you have any links to said textbook? You certainly haven't been providing links for any of the "source material" nonsense you've been spouting.



			
				 awful writing from the shell of a former genius said:
			
		

> Its over, TWF! I have the high ground!


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2010)

All I'm seeing is a bunch of semantic word salad from an awful poster such as yourself, you still mad, you still don't know what your talking about.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFgXF0a_Yw4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Your awful, blub blub blub outta here.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2010)

TWF said:


> All I'm seeing is a bunch of semantic word salad from an awful poster such as yourself, you still mad, you still don't know what your talking about.
> 
> Your awful, blub blub blub outta here.



:rofl

Thank you for the concession, sport.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 13, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Here's the thing, skippy, the only one who is trying to define what source material is is you.... you placed a rigid definition (coupled with absolutely no links to a reliable source) on a term that has no such definition in your other post. I then said "umm, no" and you tried to switch it around on me. The burden of proof isn't on me right now. Its on you.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...



 Until you actually do some research on Star Wars continuity and the history of the Galaxy GTFO please. I mean even I'm not this bad, I research shit I don't like, you just seem willing to dismiss it all.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Until you actually do some research on Star Wars continuity and the history of the Galaxy GTFO please. I mean even I'm not this bad, I research shit I don't like, you just seem willing to dismiss it all.



:roflOh please. Quit riding TWF's failed arguments and run along.

Fanboy tears are so sweet.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2010)

Valid point brought to light, scream fanboy.

lol wut?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2010)

I


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 13, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Valid point brought to light, scream fanboy.
> 
> lol wut?



It's called grasping at straws.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Valid point brought to light, scream fanboy.
> 
> lol wut?



Valid poi-is anyone even reading this? Show me this "valid point", skippy. All I've seen from the sheep is meme, strawman arguments, recommendations to bad books and BAWWWW. 

I don't get it... does the term valid have a different meaning to idiots?


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2010)

If I recall you said you only saw the movies, he said actually research the universe and come back with a better idea with what your talking about.

you called him a fanboy in haste to cover your ass.

that's about what I saw in a nutshell.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 14, 2010)

You guys should stop being little bitches




The World said:


> Well anyways Luke darkside glowing red is awesome.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDo_6gJQJ5Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



and luke is badass


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 14, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> If I recall you said you only saw the movies, he said actually research the universe and come back with a better idea with what your talking about.
> 
> you called him a fanboy in haste to cover your ass.
> 
> that's about what I saw in a nutshell.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the look of it. Loved the first one so will probably get this one as well.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2010)

Needs to work on the lightsaber action though. Should be more like Jedi Outcast


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2010)

Kind of surprised this came about since Blackman's been talking about a career change


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2010)

Probably a comic miniseries for FU 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

Are they going to show any more of this today?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope so.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Yes!  That and Academy.  Bloody amazing.  The powers are good as well.  Not as flashy (and over the top), but good.



Galen couldn't even Force Choke


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Galen couldn't even Force Choke



But force push was never more satisfying .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> But force push was never more satisfying .



Just dragging them across the floor and then shoving them into the atmosphere is entertainment enough


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Game looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Just dragging them across the floor and then shoving them into the atmosphere is entertainment enough



picking them up as  high in the air as you can and then  dropping them....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2010)

Hurling Tie Fighters


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Bringing down that Stardestroyer was harder than I thought, but satisfying nonetheless.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

It never got old picking fodder up and hurling them hundreds of feet in the air.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

What I really want is more lightsaber fights in the game. Tossing a few fodder lightsaber users here and there for you to wail on couldn't hurt.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> What I really want is more lightsaber fights in the game. Tossing a few fodder lightsaber users here and there for you to wail on couldn't hurt.



They could throw some of the Emperor's hands at you (Obviously not Mara Jade but still...)


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Now who wants this?


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! THE WAY HE CRASHED THROUGH THAT GLASS PHYSICS ENGINE LOOKS SO CASH!

GALEN JUST FORCE CRUSHING THAT TIE FIGHTER! I CAME BUCKETS!

OHMIGAWD HE USED JEDI MIND TRICK! TALKING IN CAPS JUST ISN'T ENUFF!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks great if you ask me.


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2010)

still want the corpses not to disappear after two seconds of being killed though I'm surprised by the decapitations and dismemberment 

that's pretty cool now its giving me Jedi Knight - Outcast vibes


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2010)

He still spends way too much time killing individual troopers.  It'll be even worse later on when he's fighting driods and walkers.  Enough of the combos already...


----------



## Draffut (Jun 16, 2010)

Superior said:


> Now who wants this?



Do you have to dual wield lightsabers?  How he is holding them both looks extremely stupid.

Though I admit how the force powers were done looks sweet.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

Looking a lot better than the first already. Will buy 

For some reason I didn't think Kamino was still around in the original trilogy timeline.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

Do want. Looking better than the first already.


----------



## Fang (Jun 16, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Do you have to dual wield lightsabers?  *How he is holding them both looks extremely stupid.
> *
> Though I admit how the force powers were done looks sweet.



lol                           .


----------



## Eki (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes TWF I lol'd too


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy shit this game looks awesome

Loving the decapitations and dismemberment


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 31, 2010)

Shit man, let's keep this alive, it might come in handy.


----------



## Augors (Aug 1, 2010)

I had to change my pant 5 times because of this game. I'm really liking it, and will be getting it.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

They need to give him a double bladed saber, that would be kinda cool

or two of them. .


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 5, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Do you have to dual wield lightsabers?  How he is holding them both looks extremely stupid.
> 
> Though I admit how the force powers were done looks sweet.



Its not that stupid. though I hope when he attacks he flips the blade somewhat.


----------



## Eki (Aug 5, 2010)

whats the release date on this bad boy?


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2010)

Street date is still slated as October 26th, 2010.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 5, 2010)

I actually really liked the first game. Yes, it had it's flaws and it got repetitive but overall I enjoyed it. I hope they can improve on the good in the first game and get rid of the bad. 

Also, there better be a secret level where you get to play as Boba Fett!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 5, 2010)

Why Boba Fett of all people?

Are any of you looking forward to the book of this?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 5, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Why Boba Fett of all people?
> 
> Are any of you looking forward to the book of this?



Why Bobaaa 

Cause Boba is 

The book could be cool. I think the story was one of the strongest aspects of the first game, so if that translates over to the second game, a book may be a good read.


----------



## Cassius (Aug 6, 2010)

A 2nd one
I must say it looks pretty cool.
I couldn't even beat the first one.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 6, 2010)

I expect a lot out of this. Unfortunately it still looks more like your holding a baseball bat, than an actual lightsaber.

I just hope they'll resurrect the Jedi Knight series someday. The lightsaber combat in those games is still unparalleled.

The physics in TFUII is off the charts though. Gripping Stormtroopers and smashing them against the wall never gets old. It's the only reason I still play the first game once in a while.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Cassius said:


> A 2nd one
> I must say it looks pretty cool.
> I couldn't even beat the first one.


Where did you get stuck at? I suggest you finish it. 



Wolfwood said:


> I expect a lot out of this. Unfortunately it still looks more like your holding a basball bat, than an actual lightsaber.
> 
> I just hope they'll resurrect the Jedi Knight series someday. The lightsaber combat in those games is still unparalleled.
> 
> The physics in TFUII is off the charts though. Gripping Stormtroopers and smashing them against the wall never gets old. It's the only reason I still play the first game once in a while.


I do too, the JK series was the best, but they just kinda dropped it, really stupid.

Sure, tossing Storm Troopers around is good fun, but their not as realistic as we were lead to believe awhile back, disappointing.


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2010)

The Unleashed games aren't meant to be realistic though. Its always been about "what if force powers were this powerful all the time" hence the unleashed bit in the title.
The JK series was a whole different kind of game series, but you have to admit Academy felt a bit like a copy/paste from Outcast. Do I think they will ever bring it back? Probably not if I'm going to be honest. I'd much rather have a new X-Wing or Tie-Fighter game because those were the peak of the Star Wars games for me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 6, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Where did you get stuck at? I suggest you finish it.
> 
> I do too, the JK series was the best, but they just kinda dropped it, really stupid.
> 
> Sure, tossing Storm Troopers around is good fun, but their not as realistic as we were lead to believe awhile back, disappointing.



"Never trust a bartender with bad grammar !"


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

Corran said:


> The Unleashed games aren't meant to be realistic though. Its always been about "what if force powers were this powerful all the time" hence the unleashed bit in the title.
> The JK series was a whole different kind of game series, but you have to admit Academy felt a bit like a copy/paste from Outcast. Do I think they will ever bring it back? Probably not if I'm going to be honest. I'd much rather have a new X-Wing or Tie-Fighter game because those were the peak of the Star Wars games for me.


I mis-worded that, I didn't mean the game itself, I meant how the Troopers reacted to you when you threw them around. They'd try to grab for objects and stuff, and they demonstrated how wood breaks like wood and glass breaks like glass, even though that stuff was barely on many levels.


----------



## Synn (Aug 6, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## Angelus (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone gonna get the ? I hope they will release it in Europe too, 'cause I need a new USB-stick anyways, so I might as well get the one from the CE plus the other goodies.



Corran said:


> The Unleashed games aren't meant to be realistic though. Its always been about "what if force powers were this powerful all the time" hence the unleashed bit in the title.
> The JK series was a whole different kind of game series, but you have to admit Academy felt a bit like a copy/paste from Outcast. Do I think they will ever bring it back? Probably not if I'm going to be honest. I'd much rather have a new X-Wing or Tie-Fighter game because those were the peak of the Star Wars games for me.



Well, they did add a lot of content to the gameplay with the double-saber and dual saber styles. The story in JK:JA felt pretty rushed, but a great modding community is keeping the game (more or less) alive.

But I too fear that they won't ressurect the JK series anymore, which is quite sad.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 6, 2010)

Europe rarely gets good LE/CE.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2010)

They need to bring back the battlefront series, if anything.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2010)

Corran said:


> The Unleashed games aren't meant to be realistic though. Its always been about "what if force powers were this powerful all the time" hence the unleashed bit in the title.
> The JK series was a whole different kind of game series, but you have to admit Academy felt a bit like a copy/paste from Outcast. Do I think they will ever bring it back? Probably not if I'm going to be honest. I'd much rather have a new X-Wing or Tie-Fighter game because those were the peak of the Star Wars games for me.



In the Expanded Universe they are that powerful.


----------



## Corran (Aug 7, 2010)

The World said:


> In the Expanded Universe they are that powerful.



No Jedi or Force User in the Expanded Universe is as powerful as the least powerful Force User in Unleashed  Unleashed is a "what if the powers were this over the top".


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

I hope your joking, There's plenty of Force Users far above Starkiller.


----------



## Corran (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm talking about in the game sense.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Ah, alright.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

I cant wait for this, and i love the new force powers.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

I hope you can force choke/crush actual people in this.


----------



## Corran (Aug 7, 2010)

Maybe in fury mode? If you can crush an At-Sts in fury and send troopers flying 100 metres in fury maybe you can crush stormtroopers too


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2010)

That would be amazing.


----------



## Corran (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

It's about time someone dug this thread up.


----------



## Gilder (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay, I can't wait to go storm trooper bowling again. I don't think I even used light sabers in the first one.


----------



## Corran (Aug 13, 2010)

^Well the lightsabers in the first one were more like wiffle bats 
I'm glad this time they cut off body parts like an actual lightsaber should, apparently the more you upgrade the more damage and limbs they cut off


----------



## Superior (Aug 13, 2010)

Boss battles better be improved, they were so lame in the first game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 14, 2010)

New videos


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 14, 2010)

It's great to see Yoda again.


----------



## Tetsujin (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't wait. Pre-Ordered the Ultimate Edition a few months ago. Will be epic, I say.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2010)

DAMN !
Force Unleashed 3 canceled ! !



			
				JV.com said:
			
		

> If Kotaku.com is trustworthy, Lucasarts canceled, under his new president's will Paul Meegan, some game called Star Wars : The Force Unleashed 3, which development already started since several months ago. That's not all, a part of the Force Unleashed 2 will be fired as soon as the game comes out the 26th october. We don't know anything about the reasons of this sudden move. Even more puzzling since The Force Unleashed games were pretty well received by the players



/discuss
/rage
/fuck this shit
/what the hell


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2010)

meh, don't care.

hopefully now they focus more on a new era...sick of them inserting random shit into the movie timeline when there is so much untapped potential out there.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 17, 2010)

They better develop a new Jedi Knight game and/or KotOR-like-RPG soon


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Fucking gay! Just like Battlefront 3. 



Wolfwood said:


> They better develop a new Jedi Knight game and/or KotOR-like-RPG soon


They better, or something we'll all be interested in playing, seriously.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

I wonder if there will be any changes to the story now that there won't be a third game


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

It better not be a cliffhanger that we'll never see end..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2010)

ok so vader is cloning this kid cuz he's uber force powerful...so why doesn't he clone himself instead?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ok so vader is cloning this kid cuz he's uber force powerful...so why doesn't he clone himself instead?


He probably could clone himself in his younger form, kill himself and transfer over to that body and stomp..but why use logic?


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2010)

The story revolves around how its meant to be impossible for force users to be cloned.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2010)

Thread should not be on page 5. 

The game's coming out in like two months. There should be more discussion on this.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 15, 2010)

No one here ever discusses SW games, even though their the best. 

I can't wait for this.


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2010)

It's true. Star Wars games really are underrated. 

Has anyone here ever read the Force Unleashed novel? It's actually pretty good.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2010)

I really liked the book, I hope it's just as good for this one.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

The demo was pretty epic, for as short as it was, I love the new sounds of the lightsabers, and it's as beautiful as ever, Galen is a badass. 

I love it, you seem a little _to_o powerful though, I hope it evens out.


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2010)

^Don't they usually let you have more powers than usual for the demo? I remember they did the same for TFU1.
A couple of new trailers are out there too, I forget where they are 

I watched a youtube vid of someone playing the demo and man they had no idea how to play  took them 5mins to figure out how to force throw something


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

I never played the first demo, but probably.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h92FPh50UJA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FzOb-PTneQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2010)

Feels like the guy has stepped up his acting for this game.

Also it can't be just me but do you think you fight Vader at least a few times in the game judging by these trailers?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, all of the voice acting seems to be better.

Who knows, these are TV spots, it doesn't reveal anything.


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2010)

There is another 2min trailer out there where you see Starkiller face off against Vader in game with Starkiller clones around him too. Its kinda why I said more than one face off.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen that one too, but that looks more like a final battle then anything, I have yet to read the book so I wouldn't know whether it is or not.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 12, 2010)

I just want demo impressions from someone who's played the first game from beginning to end. I feel like any other person's opinion would be pointless since they wouldn't know what has changed from the 1st game.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I just want demo impressions from someone who's played the first game from beginning to end. I feel like any other person's opinion would be pointless since they wouldn't know what has changed from the 1st game.


Well, I have, multiple times.

So far, I'm already enjoying TFU2 much more then the first, and they've fixed a lot of those annoying glitches, and the gameplay is overall much better, and the music is a lot great, that General Grievous theme at one point was pretty sweet.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gray said:


> Well, I have, multiple times.
> 
> So far, I'm already enjoying TFU2 much more then the first, and they've fixed a lot of those annoying glitches, and the gameplay is overall much better, and the music is a lot great, that General Grievous theme at one point was pretty sweet.



Appreciate your perspective, but I still I want a few more opinions on it. That's not to say I don't want the game, I'm liking what I've seen so far, but I'm gonna keeping looking at reviews and average first-hand impressions after the game's release date. A demo is nice and all, but I'm curious as to what the whole game will be like from other points-of-view.

But again, what you're telling so far is making me really optimistic for it.


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Appreciate your perspective, but I still I want a few more opinions on it. That's not to say I don't want the game, I'm liking what I've seen so far, but I'm gonna keeping looking at reviews and average first-hand impressions after the game's release date. A demo is nice and all, but I'm curious as to what the whole game will be like from other points-of-view.
> 
> But again, what you're telling so far is making me really optimistic for it.



Anything Gray or I tell you will be packed with bias and fanboyism, so you should probably take it with a grain of salt. 

The demo DL won't even start for me.  It's probably cause my friend won't get off Medal of Horror. 

I'll get to it eventually. Looking forward to it for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2010)

Basically fixes the problems the first had in gameplay area. Perfect, hope it as just as entertaining story to go along with it. Picking it up for sure.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2010)

Darth said:


> Anything Gray or I tell you will be packed with bias and fanboyism, so you should probably take it with a grain of salt.


That sums us up nicely. 

Force Fury is beautiful, only get to use it for a moment though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obrXYzCELIM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2010)

Finally got around to finishing up the demo yesterday, and I can say I was pretty happy with what I saw.

Unfortunately, there were no obvious differences between the first game and the demo, but I did notice the gameplay was a bit smoother and the camera angle was easier to get around with. They also touched up the graphics a bit. 

I also enjoyed the lightsaber lightning combo's. Those were fun and very useful.

AI is still horrendously underpowered, but I'm sure they'll address that properly in the actual game.

Can't wait for the release.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 14, 2010)

I got a question: How do you do Grab kills or really can you in the demo? I'm trying to remember how from the last game but I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2010)

^That's a good question.

I don't remember since I played the demo on the ps3 and I played the first game on the wii.

Good question though.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 14, 2010)

So, I just got the book, gonna start reading it in a bit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 14, 2010)

Maulkiller is mine


----------



## Masai (Oct 15, 2010)

That was one sexy demo. I'm not even a Star Wars fan and i keep playing the thing over and over again. I never buy games when they come out, but i might have to make an exception for this one. It looks really fun.

I actually hope those are the powers we start with, i love feeling overpowered in video games, and i don't see a problem with it as long as the enemy AI can keep up. I just love throwing things. It's so much fun to just pick the little soldiers up and shake the hell out of them and then throw them in the water or against each other.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 15, 2010)

Masai said:


> That was one sexy demo. I'm not even a Star Wars fan and i keep playing the thing over and over again. I never buy games when they come out, but i might have to make an exception for this one. It looks really fun.



I'm in the same boat. 

I've never played the first one, just read the plot and whatever happened in the first game online to make sure I'd be able to follow the story in the second. Got this pre-ordered from amazon with a release day delivery. I can't wait.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2010)

You guys need to read the books, you'd get a better understanding.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2010)

^Really books are worth it?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Really books are worth it?



They always are worth it. The only ones to avoid are the Republic Commando books. The game was good, but Karen Travis is a Mandalorian junkie who treats the Jedi as if there horrible pacifist who think of the clones as trash (they don't at all in other books and media)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 15, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> I got a question: How do you do Grab kills or really can you in the demo? I'm trying to remember how from the last game but I'm drawing a blank...



For the Xbox you press X + A together.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^Really books are worth it?


Yes, alot of SW books are worth it.


----------



## Masai (Oct 16, 2010)

Gray said:


> You guys need to read the books, you'd get a better understanding.



Wouldn't that kind of be a snowball though? I mean, i'm not terribly familiar with the Star Wars universe. I watched the movies but i can't say i remember all the details in them. I know the basic story and characters, and i'll recognize a few tidbits. Reading the books would probably require that i know a little more about the universe right?

It won't hurt my enjoyment though. Like i said, i didn't like it because it was a Star Wars game, i just loved the gameplay. The story will be a nice bonus, and i'll probably be able to follow it regardless, though i might not love it as much as a fan would.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2010)

Masai said:


> Wouldn't that kind of be a snowball though? I mean, i'm not terribly familiar with the Star Wars universe. I watched the movies but i can't say i remember all the details in them. I know the basic story and characters, and i'll recognize a few tidbits. Reading the books would probably require that i know a little more about the universe right?
> 
> It won't hurt my enjoyment though. Like i said, i didn't like it because it was a Star Wars game, i just loved the gameplay. The story will be a nice bonus, and i'll probably be able to follow it regardless, though i might not love it as much as a fan would.


No exactly, it doesn't require you knowing all that much to read it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2010)

what are the books about exactly?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> what are the books about exactly?


The books on this series? It's just that, but it's much more in depth and explains things more then the game does, you get a deeper feel for the characters.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2010)

this game is awesome!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

Gray said:


> You guys need to read the books, you'd get a better understanding.


the book for the first one read like a shallow summary of the game. horrible. and any supposed depth can easily be inferred after the second play through.

demo was pretty nice after the Vader scene. the controls felt smoother than the previous one.


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2010)

^Other than the fluidity, you guys did realize that the game played EXACTLY like the first one right?


----------



## Masai (Oct 17, 2010)

Darth said:


> ^Other than the fluidity, you guys did realize that the game played EXACTLY like the first one right?



If it did, i'll buy the first one right now.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2010)

This one feels somewhat different to me, Darth.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2010)

Darth said:


> ^Other than the fluidity, you guys did realize that the game played EXACTLY like the first one right?




how early in the game is that scene from the demo? it seemed like the opening level so I don't really want to judge the game on that alone. the combos and a few other things were different, but I'll still probably only get this game next year once it hits ~$25-30


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2010)

Just picked up the first one for ps3 to get ready


----------



## Masai (Oct 17, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked up the first one for ps3 to get ready



I'm on the fence myself. Maybe i should buy it before i buy the second, but from what i've read, there were some issues with the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2010)

Already played it three times. Issues aside the game was a blast for me.


----------



## Masai (Oct 19, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Already played it three times. Issues aside the game was a blast for me.



So judging for the demo, how was the first one different? Were the powers the same? Because i wanna pick it up, but i won't do it if it's too much of a downgrade over what i've played in this demo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2010)

I played the demo today, it was fun, the dash is better, the combos are cooler but other then that it's basically the same as the first one combat wise.

which i have no problem with since i loved the combat in the last game

i love blocking blasters, then dashing close to chop off heads.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 23, 2010)

Major Spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the cloning facilities of Kamino, Darth Vader created a warrior of unparalleled strength and power by combining the genetic material of Darth Maul, former apprentice of Sith Lord Darth Sidious, with his own apprentice, Starkiller. The resulting aberrant clone possessed traits from both warriors, but the crude fusion of two disparate Force users quickly produced physical and mental instabilities that led to the unfortunate clone's destruction. For a brief time he struck fear into the hearts of all who faced him, even Lord Vader himself.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

Game is out in a few hours, anyone getting it then?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 25, 2010)

Just got the E-Mail from Amazon. It's on it's way now.


----------



## Darth (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm stopping by at Gamestop for the midnight release.

Hopefully going to trade in my copy of Medal of Honor for it.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm hoping to get it for Christmas, considering I'm broke. :/


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2010)

I wont get it.
The game is 5 hours long.
screw you Lucasarts !


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2010)

^So was the first...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^So was the first...



Really ? I could swear the 1st one was twice as long.
I remember each levels being 1h long.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2010)

Just finished it in 6 hours.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 26, 2010)

Replay value?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Just finished it in 6 hours.



I'm so not hyped anymore. Is the story good ?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2010)

Meant Force unleashed 1, lol. My copy is in Florida, tell ya if I play tonight how it is


----------



## The World (Oct 26, 2010)

O wow IGN gave this a 6.5.

That can't be good.....and I was so hoping this game would make LucasArts seem less shitty. I guess not.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn ... This is not good.


----------



## 2ndGearNox (Oct 26, 2010)

They gave the first one 7.3. If you enjoyed the first you will enjoy the second


----------



## Rod (Oct 26, 2010)

Most enjoyed the first one, apart from Galen Marek.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 26, 2010)

GameTrailers just gave it a 6.3 but then again IGN and GT give Modern warfare games top rating so yeah they shouldn't be who we look to for reviews. Personally I'm waiting for what the guys at Epic Battle Axe say (they don't do review scores, instead have there readers send in there own reviews)


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 26, 2010)

The reviewer at Kotaku also found the game meh as fuck, including the story which seems like it's not that great.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah..I heard this game is short as heck,even shorter than the first one.

And it's repetitive as fuck.

Goddamnit LucasArts,where are the true sequels to the Jedi Knight and Jedi Academy classic games?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2010)

SWTFUII corrected problems many had with the 1st game but came with a new set of problems with the 2nd. I agree this game is too short and I think that they need to get some good writters over there to Lucas Arts to pen better stories for games set in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2010)

60 bucks for a 5 hour game? do not want

then again i can always return it when i'm done.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 27, 2010)

Been playing it for a couple of hours or so. It's alright. Good thing I only got this game for $30 at amazon. Def. not worth $60 as mentioned above.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 27, 2010)

^if you sell it back now you'll get your $33 dollars back.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2010)

Should make a game with graphics like TFU, but with gameplay more along the lines of the Jedi Knight series, would make for a better game. Heard the story was decent enough.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Oct 27, 2010)

Ill wait til price drops to 20 bucks.  Sounds like it is pretty weak.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^if you sell it back now you'll get your $33 dollars back.



I actually sold it to a friend for $35. It was $30 + the .98 cents release date shipping rate. So a profit of about 4 bucks, which was spent at Burger King today. 

This is the second game this month that I've owned for only about two days before selling/trading it. MoH was the other.


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah im waiting for an epic game to come out but its not happening. For me a great game must have the following: It must be Action RPG Aventurer ,good graphics, (interesting, long, original) story, lots of customizing features like clothes weapons and other stuff, solid gameplay, smooth online mode, co op(online and non online) mode, many characters in story, customized characters for online, leveling up rewards both in single and online, great music and sound, disconnecting punishments such as extracting xp or something and did i miss something? i dont know, oh well thats my totally imposible game.


----------



## valerian (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> yeah im waiting for an epic game to come out but its not happening. For me a great game must have the following: It must be Action RPG Aventurer ,good graphics, (interesting, long, original) story, lots of customizing features like clothes weapons and other stuff, solid gameplay, smooth online mode, co op(online and non online) mode, many characters in story, customized characters for online, leveling up rewards both in single and online, great music and sound, disconnecting punishments such as extracting xp or something and did i miss something? i dont know, oh well thats my totally imposible game.



Star Wars: The Old Republic.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 28, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> yeah im waiting for an epic game to come out but its not happening. For me a great game must have the following: It must be Action RPG Aventurer ,good graphics, (interesting, long, original) story, lots of customizing features like clothes weapons and other stuff, solid gameplay, smooth online mode, co op(online and non online) mode, many characters in story, customized characters for online, leveling up rewards both in single and online, great music and sound, disconnecting punishments such as extracting xp or something and did i miss something? i dont know, oh well thats my totally imposible game.


lol Sorry but you'll be waiting for a couple of years for a game like that this console-gen.


----------



## DanE (Oct 28, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> lol Sorry but you'll be waiting for a couple of years for a game like that this console-gen.[/QUOTtha
> 
> is good that im young, theres nothing wrong about being 25years old  and still be playing video games right


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I kinda had higher hopes for this game...
Although I enjoyed playing it because the graphics and the combat itself rocks, plus being a monster of the Force is amazing, the lenght of the game is making me sad.
Still I think it's a quite good game.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 29, 2010)

This game is gonna last longer than 5 hours for me, that's for sure.

I'm stuck at the place where the Empire boards your ship with, well, boarders. And so I kill them all, and then I'm stuck, with a barrier that won't let me past. I've used force lightening on everything, force pushed everything, blown up more ships and bomb barrels than I can remember, and nothing happens. The boarders remains in place, and I run around and continue to use force lightning on everything I can find.

The fact that there is a clear-as-a-day-solution and I can't find it no matter what I do, makes me wanna stop playing. 

What the heck do I have to do?


----------



## Corran (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay finished it. It felt weak :/ Like where was the rest of the game when I finished it?



Wraith_Madara said:


> This game is gonna last longer than 5 hours for me, that's for sure.
> 
> I'm stuck at the place where the Empire boards your ship with, well, boarders. And so I kill them all, and then I'm stuck, with a barrier that won't let me past. I've used force lightening on everything, force pushed everything, blown up more ships and bomb barrels than I can remember, and nothing happens. The boarders remains in place, and I run around and continue to use force lightning on everything I can find.
> 
> ...


It clearly points you to the grapples that are holding the boarding ships, you need to force pull them off.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 30, 2010)

I considered buying this on day one, but only 5 hours of gameplay is not worth 60 bucks. Gonna buy it used for 20-25,--, I have my hands full with NBA 2k11, anyways.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 1, 2010)

I had a dream they announced a new Jedi Knight Jedi Academy with the final fight being against Exar Kun on Yavin 4.

Just a dream 

but I'm renting this game this week, should be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 1, 2010)

Lightsaber combat needs to be scaled back to the level it was during the star wars jedi knight games.
Combos look cool and all but they are seriously making the fights look stupid.

Also Dark Vader boss fight at the end made even less sense. Force lightning hurts Vader in the beginning cutscenes suddenly Starkiller needs to amp up to ridiculous levels to make his force lightning hurt Vader. WTF am I playing this game for again? Damn it was short too and the voice acting made Starkiller sound like Anakin from the movies................WHY?

I hear the 3rd games been cancelled or shelfed or whatever
Lucasarts  seriously needs to get their shit together and get better writers


----------



## Angelus (Nov 2, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I had a dream they announced a new Jedi Knight Jedi Academy with the final fight being against Exar Kun on Yavin 4.
> 
> Just a dream
> 
> but I'm renting this game this week, should be interesting if nothing else.



A Jedi Knight game set in the time period of the Old Republic would be a day one purchase for me


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> A Jedi Knight game set in the time period of the Old Republic would be a day one purchase for me



Oh God yes!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2010)

Alright anyone else having this problem?

It says you can get the Jedi robes and Sith stalker armor if you have a FU1 save files with both light and dark side endings. But i always only ever get the training robes


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 6, 2010)

Pure9 said:


> bigduo209 said:
> 
> 
> > lol Sorry but you'll be waiting for a couple of years for a game like that this console-gen.[/QUOTtha
> ...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I had a dream they announced a new Jedi Knight Jedi Academy with the final fight being against Exar Kun on Yavin 4.



I'd play it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2010)

Isis said:


> Alright anyone else having this problem?
> 
> It says you can get the Jedi robes and Sith stalker armor if you have a FU1 save files with both light and dark side endings. But i always only ever get the training robes



Gained all three costumes after playing the game for the first time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 6, 2010)

> Gained all three costumes after playing the game for the first time.



Just beat the game

Still only have the training gear


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 6, 2010)

Just picked this up as a rental from work. been staring at the big cardboard cut out for it.... and, well, is the main guy the fake Bay Harbor Butcher from Dexter?  I swear it's the same face.


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 7, 2010)

The Force Unleashed 3: Evil clone vs Good clone

You know it's going to happen.



SasuOna said:


> Also Dark Vader boss fight at the end made even less sense. *Force lightning hurts Vader in the beginning cutscenes* suddenly Starkiller needs to amp up to ridiculous levels to make his force lightning hurt Vader.



Vader was caught off-guide when that happened.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 7, 2010)

Vader isn't exactly a pushover, anyway.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 7, 2010)

Plus he was pissed off cause he thought Vader killed Juno


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Nov 7, 2010)

so I finished this game the other day.

I saw the shitty reviews and figured the game would be terrible, but it really wasn't that bad.

Save for the last level, the game was genuinely entertaining. The graphics were incredible at some points, and just fucking around with the force powers never stopped being fun.

That being said... the last level, and the vader fight in particular, just felt like one massive grind. I didn't feel like I was fighting a boss. I just spent an incredibly long time hacking and slashing and not having to worry about being hurt because his attacks were so weak that I could just ignore them. The only parts that required any skill at all were when he jumped away and you fought the clones, but that got boring and repetitive really fast. It was a very disappointing end to an otherwise great game.

Personally I woulda gave it a 7.5


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 10, 2010)

My sites review -

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzxqOs7C10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Game was way too short, but it was fun, kinda.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 14, 2010)

The one where you choose to spare vader


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 13, 2011)

If I had bought this game I would have been very upset. 100% shit 





Caelus said:


> Just picked this up as a rental from work. been  staring at the big cardboard cut out for it.... and, well, is the main  guy the fake Bay Harbor Butcher from Dexter?  I swear it's the same face.


Yes, it's Sam Witwer.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

Sam Witwer does a lot, actually. 

His voice is everywhere.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Mar 28, 2011)

I finished this the other week, very short game but I'm glad they added a few minigames in there.
Still doesnt change the fact the game was short as f'ck.
Going to replay through it to try out the other ending though, get a few other costumes etc.

Having not played the first one, I'll give it a 7.5/10.
Force grab is epic after a few joints


----------

